# Point n Shoot camera for an amatuer@15k



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 8, 2012)

Hello guys,
I need to buy a camera for my brother at strictly under 15k

Please suggest one that has good performance in terms of image quality, features and battery life

I also need your suggestions regarding these three cams.
1.Nikon Coolpix S100@12560/-
2.Sony Cybershot DSC-H90@13700/-
3.Canon IXUS 230 HS@13575/-


----------



## nac (May 8, 2012)

Out of those three I would pick IXUS 230 eventhough H90 have manual exposure mode and wider angle lens. (Too tight to pick between these two).

I don't fancy touch screen, so Nikon is way out of the league. Not just that, smaller aperture, little zoom...


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 8, 2012)

nac said:


> Out of those three I would pick IXUS 230 eventhough H90 have manual exposure mode and wider angle lens. (Too tight to pick between these two).



I was also thinking about the IXUS 230 and it also has got good reviews
I think i'll be going for this one.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## sujoyp (May 8, 2012)

wow this is good and fast decision


----------



## StrYker_BLACK_E (May 9, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> wow this is good and fast decision



 My bro had made his decision for the IXUS already and i think this cam met all his requirements


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

Why not increase the budget a lil bit and go for Sony HX9V which is a much better option.


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

HX9V has been eol'ed, better get Canon SX230HS(also eol'ed but available locally) or Sony DSC HX10V.


----------



## aroraanant (May 10, 2012)

SX230 as well as SX220 has been discontinued....


----------



## d3p (May 10, 2012)

How about Fujifilm FinePix F660 EXR at 17k ??


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> SX230 as well as SX220 has been discontinued....


Locally available. Old stock.


----------



## sujoyp (May 10, 2012)

Dont go for hx10v its upgrade of hx7v rather than hx9v....the true upgrade is  hx20v


----------



## tkin (May 10, 2012)

HX20V will cost 22k+, sony is getting greedier by the day, straight 7k increase.


----------



## nac (May 10, 2012)

I think OP was okay with IXUS 230 and finalized. He said "strictly under 15k". All the cameras has been suggested are above that.


----------



## sujoyp (May 11, 2012)

Yup sx230hs is good one


----------

